# SCH Washington Indoor On-Road Racing



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

*.....*

.....


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

Is it true that the center line of the road coarse is over 200'?


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Road Course - Very Nice*

Mike & Rob... VERY nice work on the track(s)! Very impressive! I was excited to see how the track ran tonight and was impressed with the results! Thanks to those who made the appearance, and thanks to those who "wanted" to make the appearance! :tongue: Allen was even there to check out his royal table. He did not approve of his location so we will have the servants move it in the morning. :jest: Looking forward to completing my sedan... We may even run road-course tomorrow depending on how the Oval folks feel. After all... it is up to the racers! The Pizza was awesome too! Hit the spot! Thanks to Joan for picking that up!
Mike


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

I think you are taking your time getting your car ready because you are afraid to race me. :tongue:


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## RacerXAX (Feb 23, 2004)

Is that how Mike beat me?


----------



## RcDinge (Jun 14, 2004)

Racer, you racing tomorrow or Saturday? Where do you race? 

Funny about Mike changing the rules. I did not know he raced on road?


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Yeah yeah. I hope to have my sedan ready but there is only one problem. My real job is calling my name so I am up in NYC! Time is not on my side and neither are my parts to complete the car! I will be back for the race... I hope to improve on my Mini-T driving skills however. 
Mike


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

Yeah thats a great idea let me finish your car for you Mike. I would have it in top condition for you. :jest: I'm sure you would have no problems with it.


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

I have only one goal in life at this point... and that is to beat Allen at our own track. :devil: 
I think I will work on my own cars... thank you very much. All I need now is the time!
Mike! :wave:


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> I have only one goal in life at this point... and that is to beat Allen at our own track. :devil:
> I think I will work on my own cars... thank you very much. All I need now is the time!
> Mike! :wave:



Setting them goals a little high aren't you? LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Depends on what category I am talking about. Oh, you thought I was speaking about racing? Ohhhhh. :wave: 



glitcher said:


> Setting them goals a little high aren't you? LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey, for all the On-Road guys, thanks for putting on a great race! These classes are growing every week! Maybe I will be ready in 2 weeks? Heading to the Chicago iHobby show and then to the Autumn Glory race in MD next week.
Results posted on the website!
www.steelcityhobbies.com
THanks again!
Mike :wave:


----------



## RcDinge (Jun 14, 2004)

What time does the racing start? Seems like it has started at differnt times over the last 3 weeksj. What time does it end? Is it saturday only?


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

RCDinge, Racing is saturday. I believe Mike is trying to get a 1:00 start time. I believe the reason it has started at times later than that is because some people were running a little late and Mike just wanted to give them a chance to get there plus last minute things that came up (which is not to bad because I like to talk to the other racers and grab a bite to eat). I know that the first couple of weeks he was getting all the software figured out and that is why he was having free races those weeks. Racing finished up this past weekend around 5:30. Each week is getting better and things are running smoothly.


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Mike & Mike?*

Just so everyone knows... There are several "Mikes" around SCH. 
Big Mike - Me - Mike Rooney
Nitro Mike - Works the store - Mike Whittington
Mike McBride - racer/consultant (nick name TBD)
Thanks! :lol:


----------



## highster (Dec 15, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah yeah. I hope to have my sedan ready but there is only one problem. My real job is calling my name so I am up in NYC! Time is not on my side and neither are my parts to complete the car! I will be back for the race... I hope to improve on my Mini-T driving skills however.
> Mike


You should just had RacerXAX takew care of stiff in NYC for ya..........


----------



## deadman (Jun 1, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Just so everyone knows... There are several "Mikes" around SCH.
> Big Mike - Me - Mike Rooney
> Nitro Mike - Works the store - Mike Whittington
> Mike McBride - racer/consultant (nick name TBD)
> Thanks! :lol:


i also heard that santa claus and the easter bunny were changing their names to mike also. :devil:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

I thought Santa = John and Easter Bunny = Allen? Don't scare the kids any more than they already are deadman. :devil: 



deadman said:


> i also heard that santa claus and the easter bunny were changing their names to mike also. :devil:


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Thanks again for everyone who raced today in WashPa... not a bad turn-out. And thanks to all the carpet guys who traveled to MD for the Autumn Glory race! Too bad it was SNOWING and raining... but the cook out (in) was delicious! Thanks to the McBrides for bringing in some excellent food! Thanks to everyone else from WV, MD and PA for making the appearance at both tracks today! 
Pictures/results www.steelcityhobbies.com
Mike! :thumbsup:


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## deadman (Jun 1, 2004)

highster said:


> You should just had RacerXAX takew care of stiff in NYC for ya..........


before busting on people you should learn to spell! what is this word takew? i never heard of it! ha ha ha


----------



## highster (Dec 15, 2002)

I guess you didn't see I wrote stiff instead of stuff?


Deadman,

Why can't you just mind you own business???


----------



## deadman (Jun 1, 2004)

but it was ok when you were on everyones @$$ . you worry bout yourself ill takew of myself! :jest:


one other thing i took a dump today and it reminded me of you! round and stinky. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Maybe I will finally get to race this weekend. I don't want people to get to far ahead in points ya know?


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Yeah yeah.... hmmm.. I think you are in the same boat from the last time I looked... and from a Factory Driver? I hope Associated is not checking the points standings! lol :lol: 



McSmooth said:


> Yep! You sure don't want to lose those 2 points per race that you're missing out on! :tongue:


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Big Race*

For all race results, check out: 
http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/RaceResults/WashPA/10.30.4/10.30.4.shtml

We had a super turn out with many spectators! I think everyone had fun. I even jumped into a new class... Mod Truck! I WOULD have won if I did not break a titanium turn-buckle on my Francis II... Bummer! Congratulations to Gary and Jim for winning FREE Lunch/Dinner at Shorty's! Thank You to Shorty's for making that happen. If you did not win, you have a chance again next week thanks to Shorty's and Ci Ci's! Free Dinner with All-You-Can-Eat buffet! Next week will be a HUGE race with friends from other states making the visit and prizes. Don't forget to get to the track early because we will start racing at 1PM sharp!


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

i will try to get down there this weekend


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Big Anouncement!*

OK.. big news..

I finished my XXX-S touring car! I still need to tweak the car... but at least I got it running! I just need to beat Rob.. but he has a six week head start! :devil: That should not matter.

Mike!


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Yeah, I will need all the help I can get! I am STILL waiting for the Hudy tweak station...  I don't care.... just so I beat Rob. :devil: 



McSmooth said:


> Better race it tomorrow! We'll all help 'tweak' it for ya! :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Nov 6th Results*

Great turn-out! Thanks to everyone and hope everyone had fun! Lots of awards given out and here are the results:
http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/RaceResults/WashPA/11.6.4/11.6.4.shtml

We even added 2 more classes... 1/12th Scale and Tamyia Spec!

Mike


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 9, 2004)

Had a great time this past weekend. Eveyone that was with me also enjoyed the racing there. We haven't had that much fun racing in a while. Hope to see you all in the near future and hope to bring even more people next time.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Good to hear! Were you one of the winners? If so, bring that food coupon you won and use it next time! Looking forward to more exciting and fun times with you guys... 



Ozzie said:


> Had a great time this past weekend. Eveyone that was with me also enjoyed the racing there. We haven't had that much fun racing in a while. Hope to see you all in the near future and hope to bring even more people next time.


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 9, 2004)

I was not one of the ones that won unfortunately, but the winner already used their free dinner before we left. I think we will try to make it back up that way around December 4 or 11. Will let you know.


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

Mike,
Who beat who? :jest:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Ok... I beat ROB in Oval Stadium Truck.... but not the road course... since it was my 1st time. lol Practice!!! :wave: 



devildog said:


> Mike,
> Who beat who? :jest:


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

McSmooth I'll be there. I need to replace my brushes also I did some work to my truck also so Mike be prepared to take a lashing.


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

McSmooth... smooth driving! Nice work! The track is really "seasoned" now and makes for a tight grip. Sorry I missed most of the race! I got back from NY as fast as I could! Looking forward to this coming week as I know I can beat at least one of you! (rob) :devil:


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Happy Birthday - Great deserts!*

Sorry I missed the party! But the cake was great! Thanks for saving me a piece! Maybe the next race series we can promote healthier foods? :lol:


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

Hopefully I will have my speed control replaced by this weekend. I need to start gaining a couple laps on McSmooth. :roll:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

I like how you think you need better equipment to beat me! :devil: Umm.. I think you need a lot more equipment! hahaha 
Happy Thanksgiving everyone... 
Racing this Saturday... ...should be exciting with huge crowds watching!
Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Indoor Champs*

Congratulations to all our friends and locals who participated in the Indoor Champs this weekend! Key is below and Here are a few results:
Chris Vogan - C-Main 4th ST
Chris Vogan - C-Main 1st 1/12S 
Matt Francis - A-Main 8th ModT
Chuck Chambers 
Gary Pickrell 
Frank Dempster 
Bill Jeric - B-Main 10th MT
Bill Jeric - B-Main 2nd 1/12M 
Kelly Bean - B-Main 2nd MT
Kelly Bean - A-Main 9th 1/12M 
Scott Hartman - D-Main 8th ST
Todd Hodge - A-Main 9th ModT
Todd Hodge - C-Main 5th 1/12Mod
Jon Orr B-Main 7th ModT
Josh Cyrul - A-Main 1st - ModT
Josh Cyrul - A-Main 1st - 1/12Mod
Danny Hartman - E-Main 4th ST
Danny Hartman - D-Main 3rd 1/12S 
John Tortorice - B-Main 1st 1/12S
John tortorice - E-Main 6th 1/12Mod 
Bob Hartman - E-Main 8th MT
Ray Darroch - A-Main 4th ST
Ray Darroch - A-Main 3rd 1/12S
David Lee - B-Main 7th 1/12M

KEY
ST = Stock Touring
MT = Masters Touring
ModT = Mod Touring 
1/12S = 1/12th Scale Stock 
1/12M = 1/12th Scale Masters
1/12Mod = 1/12th Scale Modified

~ Main Results ~ 
http://www.nashrcracer.com/cleveland2004/cleveland2004heatsetup.htm


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## deadman (Jun 1, 2004)

McSmooth said:


> Yes, the track is quite good right now. Just need to get 0.12 seconds faster so I can break that 30 lap barrier!
> 
> Maybe it was too much birthday cake!
> 
> :tongue:


is 29 the track record?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Your not thinking of breaking it are you? :devil: 



deadman said:


> is 29 the track record?


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*3 More to go!*

Only 3 more races! 
Thanks McSmooth for reminding everyone that the last race is on a SUNDAY! 
Tomorrow we will give out Free food from Shorty's Lunch for select A-Main winners. The most famous diner in South Western PA! 
Have a great weekend!
:wave:


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Great racing Sat. I'm in the middle of extensive modifications to my sedan, (dusting off the fuzzies,cleaning my motor, and oiling the bearings). I"ve got to pickup 0.13 seconds next week to beat Bill S..


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

hey brett you still want to buy my T3


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Two More Races to go in Points Series!*

I hate to repeat myself from the Oval Thread, but.... 
Only Two more races left in the 2004 Points Series! 

We ordered 27 Trophies today, and will be giving out free dinners, RC stuff and Steelers stuff over the next two weeks! We may even have a surprise visitor or two if all goes well. :roll: 

Doors open by 10am and registration closes at 12:30 with racing starting at 1PM sharp.

Also, remember the last race was moved to Sunday due to the Steelers Game. 

And look for Ben Roethlisberger using SCH RC cars on up-coming SteelersTV shows. We will get him into RC one way or another! :lol: 

Have fun!


----------



## RcDinge (Jun 14, 2004)

Can I race a pan car in a touring car race? And a touring car in a oval race?


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

They do run a sedan oval class.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Sedan Novice Oval*

Dinge,
Martian is correct... You can join in on the Novice Sedan Oval class with no problem. Racing tomorrow (Saturday) and also next SUNDAY.... get there early to get a decent pit space and to get some practice in. The track is open all week during store hours. Registration on race day closes at 12:30.
Have fun!
Mike


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

Mike, I am glad that you have decided to move the race to Sunday this week since the Steelers play on Saturday. I know a few other racers are also pleased about that.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Yes, I have final say, but ultimately it was YOUR (the racers) decision... Now there is no excuse for anyone to miss the final points race. The track down the hall has been invited as well.
Mike :wave: 



devildog said:


> Mike, I am glad that you have decided to move the race to Sunday this week since the Steelers play on Saturday. I know a few other racers are also pleased about that.


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Get your practice in, the track is open daily.
Limited hours on Saturday however, but we will be open!
Mike


----------



## floyd34176 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Losi XXX s*

Does anyone have a spare front Shock rod? I put together my kit today and i got 3 rear rods and 1 front rod. This is for a XXXs.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Holiday R/C Race - Washington Food Bank*

It would be nice if ALL racers come together, putting aside any rivalry for a good cause and raise money for the Washington County Food Bank. 

Racing money and raffles will be held in addition to raise as much money as possible for the people who really need it. I hope and pray the "big guy" does not take away from this, as that seems to be on a determined agenda.

Raffles include:
Autographed Game ball by the Steelers
Steelers merchandise
SCH merchandise
R/C merchandise

Entry Fees and other donations will all go to the Washington County Food Bank. Please bring friends and family to help out!

Happy Holidays!

For more information: www.steelcityhobbies.com 
:roll:


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*"Big Guy"?*

Mike, just a quick note to wish you luck in your race, and to hope that all the holiday magic makes your 3rd hour event VERY profitable for the deserving folks in Washington County. As always, I hope the (real) Big Guy looks over all of us and keeps everyone safe as they travel to their respective race places. John @ The Raceway, Beaver, PA :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

John, 
Thanks! Say, you canceled your racing to race at Aarons, then moved it back to Beaver again? You are more than welcome to bring all your racers to SCH, the track that you and I started, to help make a difference to the people who REALLY need the help. Seems like you have that power if you choose to use it and help. Will you? The only profits are the needy tomorrow on this end.
:thumbsup: Thanks in advance.



[email protected] said:


> Mike, just a quick note to wish you luck in your race, and to hope that all the holiday magic makes your 3rd hour event VERY profitable for the deserving folks in Washington County. As always, I hope the (real) Big Guy looks over all of us and keeps everyone safe as they travel to their respective race places. John @ The Raceway, Beaver, PA :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Winter Weather Update - Sunday Racing*

We have snow falling in the Western PA area. Some areas will get an inch or two, but the mountains and areas East and North are under a winter storm warning. Washington PA is “supposed” to get the least in the region so if anyone is going to brave the elements, we will be open and racing!

http://www.weather.com/weather/local/15301?lswe=15301&lwsa=WeatherLocalUndeclared

Happy Holidays to anyone who braves the elements and all those holiday shoppers!

Don't forget, we are raffling off some great stuff, from RC to Steelers SWAG such as authentic game balls and Hines Ward jerseys, etc. all to benefit Washington County Food Bank.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## RacewayJohn (May 12, 2003)

*Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..................*

Well, I guess I have to reply to this one:
John, 
Thanks! Say, you canceled your racing to race at Aarons, then moved it back to Beaver again? You are more than welcome to bring all your racers to SCH, the track that you and I started, to help make a difference to the people who REALLY need the help. Seems like you have that power if you choose to use it and help. Will you? The only profits are the needy tomorrow on this end.
Thanks in advance.

Yes, Mike, I DID encourage the "oval guys" to go to Aaron's, but then had to change THAT because of someone with MORE power.... 
I find it ridiculous that only at the END of this week- 3 days ago, did your race become a "charity" race to benefit the food bank, when, in actuality, most events of this type are planned at least a month or two in advance to get MAXIMUM exposure in the media. Unfortunately, with this "short notice", and my impending imprisonment if I show-up at "Steel City Mall", I must DECLINE your generous and selfless offer. See, I originally thought the "big guy" was Aaron, but was informed that it was ME. I have NEVER been a criminal, or fugitive, and I am NOT going to start now! Peace. John :wave:


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

Great race to end the points series! There was alot of races up for the grab. Cant wait for the next point series to begin. :devil:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

John,

Please... I think you have been busted and everyone has made their point.

I do not find it ridiculous that the race was turned into a charity event. Yes, it was short notice, but it was more of a strategic suggestion that the mall and I had to try to unite all racers from both tracks to do some thing good together for a needed cause. (In other words, to try to fix YOUR efforts to derail the original Sunday event on both venues.) I believe you may have been in on conversations last summer with upper management about SCH being the exclusive track at the mall. In addition, you had a few choice words towards the club track down the hall if I do recall. You brought me into this world and bailed leaving me hanging with 3 other jobs and no one to tend to the SCH Flagship store you helped create. I'm sorry that you continue not to invest your vast R/C knowledge (why I hired you in the 1st place) to where it can really be beneficial to everyone in the Western PA area because I feel you had a lot to offer. Instead it seems you are taking jabs at any chance you get to put down SCH on a personal vendetta. Right or wrong, I suggest to let it go and just move on as you did last summer. No hard feelings. :wave: 



[email protected] said:


> Well, I guess I have to reply to this one:
> Yes, Mike, I DID encourage the "oval guys" to go to Aaron's, but then had to change THAT because of someone with MORE power....
> I find it ridiculous that only at the END of this week- 3 days ago, did your race become a "charity" race to benefit the food bank, when, in actuality, most events of this type are planned at least a month or two in advance to get MAXIMUM exposure in the media. Unfortunately, with this "short notice", and my impending imprisonment if I show-up at "Steel City Mall", I must DECLINE your generous and selfless offer. See, I originally thought the "big guy" was Aaron, but was informed that it was ME. I have NEVER been a criminal, or fugitive, and I am NOT going to start now! Peace. John :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Media Exposure and Thanks!*

PS,
Observer Reporter, Pgh Post-Gazette, Tribune-Review, WTAE, WPXI, and KDKA all have information and/or photos on the function. If anyone sees info, please post the links or bring in a copy (papers only obviously) so we can post it in the window! Look for interviews with Matt, Eric, Ian and Rob - hope they told a good story!

Great time today and thanks to everyone who made it possible! 
Happy Holidays!
Mike
:thumbsup:


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

http://www.observer-reporter.com/282188448064897.bsp


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Work Party for Great Southern - New Store/Track*

For anyone interested in a sneak-peak at the new store/track, we will be having a work-party on Wednesday afternoon/evening to do some painting, etc. I will be there shortly after lunch and plan on working until about 7 or 8PM. We are moving along ahead of schedule already so we hope to keep on that schedule.

Directions:
I-79 - Kirwin Heights Exit - head towards Bridgeville, 1st shopping center (Great Southern) on the right. Located dead center in line with Wendy's.

Thanks!

Happy New Year!

Mike
:wave:


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

Is the Washington store/track closing?
Or are you going to have 2 tracks?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

The mall wants us to maintain a presence as we are actually a draw to the mall. (Especially at that end of the mall!) :lol: However, we are making great progress on the new store and track in the Bridgeville area and hope to have the track operational before the end of January. We will have at least one more race in WashPA, but not sure how many after that. I would suggest keeping tuned to the website or stopping in to put in your 2 ¢ worth on design! lol
Happy New Year!
Mike



glitcher said:


> Is the Washington store/track closing?
> Or are you going to have 2 tracks?


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

I'll give you 1 cent worth.(can't afford to double it).   
Will you be around the new place some time this week?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Yeah, me too actually!  

I should be at the new location every day, usually every afternoon. I will be there in the morning (sunday) as well. 

Happy New Year!

Mike



glitcher said:


> I'll give you 1 cent worth.(can't afford to double it).
> Will you be around the new place some time this week?


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

Anyone looking to pick up a good used TC3 cheep?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Track layout meeting for new store/track*

As you can see, it is late when I posted! As I posted this exact same thing in the Oval section... Thanks to all who stuck around until 1 AM working their @55 off building and painting the new Steel City Hobbies Flagship store! It is really something... ... it will be an awesome place for any R/C enthusiast to visit. So I am broke... who cares! Just so we have fun! :lol: 

We have a Track Meeting Friday Night at 7 PM at the new Bridgeville location. (if anyone needs directions, ask or call the existing store) This is the perfect time for any racer to pitch in their 2¢ worth as far as ideas, etc. on the new track and surrounding area. Mike McBride submitted a plan that we are going with... and we will add to it if someone has a more logical idea... 

So bring your ideas and bounce them off of one another... a few months down the line you will have no excuse to complain otherwise! 

:wave:


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## floyd34176 (Oct 25, 2004)

*race*

Where and when is the race this weekend im a coming home for the game


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## floyd34176 (Oct 25, 2004)

that blows....i guess im not racing this weekend...


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

I was at the get-together and didn't ask,can or will the track picture change from time to time?Once a month or so?


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

If you want to change it up I think it would be better to do after each point series.


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

They both look great!
Either way it's huge.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Race Update - Wash PA*

Racing this weekend starts at High Noon Sharp! Bill S will be running the racing and it will be a tight schedule due to the play-off Steelers game. I would think racing would be over around 3 - 3:30pm so everyone can get home to see the game. Please work with Bill and Tony to make it a smooth day at the races. 
This may be the last day in Washington provided that the new carpet is delivered to the new store/track. Check out updated pictures of the new track:
http://www.steelcityhobbies.com/2005Files/GreatSouthern.shtml
:thumbsup:


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

what do you think about these track layouts


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

no i didn't do one with a full straightway


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Nice work Rob. We will have to "switch" the track mid stream one day to keep everyone on their toes!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Washington PA - Track damage - Sat Race - ???*

We are scheduled to Race this weekend. I was at the track today and there is some humidity damage to the carpet due to the continuous rainy weather. The carpet may flatten out before Saturday if it drys out in time... we have re-glued this section twice before with the last being a major overhaul... we will not do that again because we are putting these resources into the new place in Bridgeville. 

We may have to cancel or post-pone this race. Any thoughts?

Mike


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2004)

McSmooooooooooooth out the carpet........lol ha ha ha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Washington Race for this weekend is ON!*

Ok, majority rules! As usual, the racers call the shots! 

Good luck to everyone on "hopefully" the last race at the SCH track in the Washington Mall. This could be the last Tri-Oval race in the Tri-State area... 

The new track in Bridgeville will officially be the largest track in the area once completed... (Hopefully in a week or so)... major progress over the last few days and now all we really need is the carpet!

Have a great weekend and good luck to the Steelers!
Mike
:wave:


----------



## devildog (Jul 7, 2004)

McSmooth are you going to be at the race Saturday?


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*101 Carpet Install*

For anyone who wants to help, we sure can use it! We will need all hands on deck (carpet) sometime between Thursday thru Sunday. 
The carpet may arrive Wed, or Thurs on the outside. We will be gluing this down and this could take some time to do it properly. 
Keep posted here for specific times. Please email/call the store with questions and to leave your email/phone number, as we will be installing in sections and in between gluing, etc. 
Everything looks awesome! We hope to be up to speed by the end of next week!
Thanks again for everyone who has pitched in with help, labor, comments and suggestions.
Mike!
:wave:


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

.....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*New thread with new name*

I started a new thread with an anatomically correct name... please use that thread from hear on out. 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=101822
Thanks!
Mike :wave:


----------

